# zzzzz BEEEEEP!



## bex123 (Oct 12, 2010)

gah! dont you just love it when your pump wakes you up at silly o clock to tell you its empty then having to fumble half asleep and do a set change.... zzz im soo tired now , wasnt much point in going back to be once i did all that...oh well not that it matters morning b.g was 5.6 woopeee spot on!


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 12, 2010)

Ive yet to experience this ,im amazed at how loud the alarms are lol


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 12, 2010)

You'll learn to avoid...

You've got loud alarms!

I've got my set to both sound and vibrate so I stand a chanc with it, at night it's the vibration humming through the matteress that actually wakes me eventually goodness how long it would take me to come too if I had to rely on just the sound of the alarm


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 12, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> You'll learn to avoid...
> 
> You've got loud alarms!
> 
> I've got my set to both sound and vibrate so I stand a chanc with it, at night it's the vibration humming through the matteress that actually wakes me eventually goodness how long it would take me to come too if I had to rely on just the sound of the alarm



I agree, the alarms need to be sooooo much louder.   We have the Medtronic pump and they are quiet.  My daughter doesn't wake at all and I have to have a baby monitor (she's 10) so I can hear them.   When I finally get to sleep either the siren wakes me or the buzzing.

If I'm downstairs watching TV again its the siren or the buzzing which vibrates through the ceiling that gets my attention.


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 12, 2010)

I must be a light sleeper Ellie  Unless maybe it depends on what pump you have , i have the Accu-Chek spirit combo


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got the older spirit pump, without the bells and whistle, but basically the same pump, so my remote control is my brain having to do all the number crunching

I know understand that my best subject at school, just happened to be equaitons and algbra!


----------



## tracey w (Oct 12, 2010)

I have no problems with the spirit combo alarms. when it goes off to let me kn ow the tbr has finished i sure know about it, and so do others around me.

Never gone off in the night, but i think id hear it, it vibrates too.


----------



## bex123 (Oct 12, 2010)

it must be the spirit combo that has loud alarms... mine certainly is! and it doesnt stop till i push a button lol , loud enough to make the cat freak out and leap of the bed lmao


----------



## shiv (Oct 12, 2010)

I was woken up 11.30pm last night with my pump telling me it had a low reservoir (I have it set to tell me at 35u). I ended up changing it at about midday today though, 35u will last me a while!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 12, 2010)

I get irritated by mine going off, if I am expecting the Low Reservoir warning in the night I will change the warnign units to a minimal amount for the mornign as I know I will change it then.

What bugs me is if you are doing a long temp basal overnight and on the hour, every hour, it goes "beep BEEEEP beep"!!!! For goodness sakes- that one doesnt switch off!

Ironically I think the alarms on the medtronic are rubbish, so why on earth do they wake me?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 12, 2010)

the alarm on my spirit combo bugs me so much I always try to change before the low reservoir warning. I managed to change on 21u tonight


----------

